
Q&A with Sam Altman - zabramow
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542206/startup-incubator-y-combinator-opens-research-lab-to-tackle-big-problems/
======
tedmiston
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10348533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10348533)

(But neither has discussion yet)

